# Dyno Tuning in So. FL



## GTOgator (Nov 6, 2005)

Can anybody in South Florida recommend a good place to bring my GTO for a dyno test and tune (Ft. Lauderdale area preferred)?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm having Norris Motorsports out of Altamonte Springs do some brake work for me next week. He does dyno tunes for $450. It's a bit of a drive for you but I've heard very good reports about this business.

JET


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Actually his name is Mike Norris and the shop is called Next Level Performance. He is one of the few tuners that has the LS2 Edit software. He comes down to Champion Motorsports about every other Friday from Altamonte and does Dyno tunes. Champion Motorsports is in Pompano. I just had mine Dyno tuned about 2 weeks ago because I put LT headers and a CAI. Call Horsepower sales and ask for Roger and he can set you up an appointment. Tell him 05Goat with the Yellow GTO told you to call.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

Next Level Performance?

the Norris I know of is www.norris-motorsports.com


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Here you go Big Mike Next Level Performance Same Mike Norris.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

they have more info than the norris website does.......


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> Actually his name is Mike Norris and the shop is called Next Level Performance. He is one of the few tuners that has the LS2 Edit software. He comes down to Champion Motorsports about every other Friday from Altamonte and does Dyno tunes. Champion Motorsports is in Pompano. I just had mine Dyno tuned about 2 weeks ago because I put LT headers and a CAI. Call Horsepower sales and ask for Roger and he can set you up an appointment. Tell him 05Goat with the Yellow GTO told you to call.


You had me worried there for a second........I pulled out his email confirmation on our appt. and it said Mike Norris, then Next Level Performance, then Norris Motorsports. Guess it's one and the same. Do you recommend the dyno tune that he does? How does that affect any dealer warranty issues should some come about? Also, what kind of performance did you gain? Might just have a dyno done the same day.

TIA,

JET


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

most gains from dyno tuning on an otherwise stock motor is 15-20hp.


----------



## Doc GTO (Nov 29, 2005)

Rev Extreme in Tampa/Brandon. Jeremy Formato is their tuner and he is by far one of the best LSX tuners around. www.revextreme.com

He has tuned many of our cars and is great!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

he is a member here and from what I have seen, a pretty good tuner!


----------

